# Scout XT vs Scout LT vs Axiom Ocularis



## Sub5mango (Mar 15, 2020)

Buying my first slingshot, and I've narrowed it down to those three. My palm width is 3.5", and I wear a medium glove if it makes a difference. Any thoughts on which I should go for? I want to learn on it and then go rabbiting.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tough call. if it were me I'd go for the cheapest one to start off with... All of those are awesome.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I started shooting SlingShots on this past Christmas so I am new to this, My First SlingShot was a D&Q high velocity from Amazon. A week later I ordered a Scout XT and an Axiom Ocularis, because I couldn't decide which one to get. Since then I have also made a couple Natties

My palm width is the same as yours 3.5" and the Scout XT has become by far my favorite SlingShot and the one I seem to shoot the best.

I definitely would recommend the Scout XT for a first SlingShot. But I imagine if you are like me you will eventually want to try other designs also.

There are many great instructional videos on YouTube, and also this forum will be a great help in learning to be accurate enough to take small game.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Flip a 3 sided coin.

I prefer the Axiom but love the Scout just as much, you can't go wrong no matter what you choose.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I learned on a scout and still would probably use it if there was money on the line. But.. I will tell you this right now.... You will have the damn things hanging all over your walls before you are through!


----------



## Sub5mango (Mar 15, 2020)

jhm757 said:


> I started shooting SlingShots on this past Christmas so I am new to this, My First SlingShot was a D&Q high velocity from Amazon. A week later I ordered a Scout XT and an Axiom Ocularis, because I couldn't decide which one to get. Since then I have also made a couple Natties
> 
> My palm width is the same as yours 3.5" and the Scout XT has become by far my favorite SlingShot and the one I seem to shoot the best.
> 
> ...


Your Scout XT looks fab JHM! What size shot is good to use with it for learning and how many bearings did you buy?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Scout LT is my choice :headbang:


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Sub5mango said:


> jhm757 said:
> 
> 
> > I started shooting SlingShots on this past Christmas so I am new to this, My First SlingShot was a D&Q high velocity from Amazon. A week later I ordered a Scout XT and an Axiom Ocularis, because I couldn't decide which one to get. Since then I have also made a couple Natties
> ...


I use 3/8" steel and bought 1000 on Amazon for $19.95. I have been using the same 150 or so since the beginning of the year so 1000 should last a long time.

My Scout XT is set up with .075 Precise bands cut 3/4 to 5/8 taper and 7.5" active band length for my 33" draw length which is giving me an average of 233FPS with the 3/8" steel.

You will want to have some kind of catch box for your ammo the pictures show how I made mine. I am shooting in my basement for now, but Spring will be here soon and I will be able to move outside.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I must admit that both the Axiom Occ and the Scout LT are high on my wishlist. If it weren't for the high postage costs I would have snuck purchased these a while back. Also keen for the X-clips for my Torque...


----------



## Sub5mango (Mar 15, 2020)

jhm757 said:


> Sub5mango said:
> 
> 
> > jhm757 said:
> ...


Great! Thanks, that's everything I need to know... now where's my bank card?!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey S5Mango,

How did this work out?

We also like pics.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Sub5mango said:


> Buying my first slingshot, and I've narrowed it down to those three. My palm width is 3.5", and I wear a medium glove if it makes a difference. Any thoughts on which I should go for? I want to learn on it and then go rabbiting.


of the three, the xt is for me, and i've shot all three as well.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Sub5mango said:


> Buying my first slingshot, and I've narrowed it down to those three. My palm width is 3.5", and I wear a medium glove if it makes a difference. Any thoughts on which I should go for? I want to learn on it and then go rabbiting.


other than the obvious size difference, the biggest difference to me is the sight picture with the top fork. The LT is the only one that has a 90° top fork corner (XT top edges have a curve & more rounded point - I haven't tried the ocularis) ... so FWIW I like the LT


----------

